# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si të instaloj Java Virtual Machine që të hyj në chat?

## ClaY_MorE

*Kompjuteri më njofton se nuk kam Java-n të instaluar!*

U mundova të futem në chat por kompjuteri më njofton se nuk kam të instaluar Java-n, si të veproj? 

Nëse ju nuk posedoni një program të tillë në kompjuter do ju duhet ta instaloni atë nëse dëshironi të futeni në chat. Istalimi është i thjeshtë dhe me këtë rast ju do të hapni ç'do apletë Java kur jeni duke vizituar faqe të ndryshme në internet. 


*Çfarë është Java Virtual Machine?*

Java Virtual Machine është një program që bën të mundur hapjen e apletave të shkruajtura në Java nga shfletuesit që ju përdorni: Internet Ekplorer ose Firefox. Java në vetvete është një gjuhë programimi. 


*Pse kërkohet instalimi i Java-s?*

Java Virtual Machine duhet instaluar në kompjuter në mënyrë që ju mund të lidheni me serverin dhe të hyni në dhomen tonë të chat. Kjo faqe përdor një java aplet.


*Ku mund ta shkarkoj Java Virtual Machine?*

Shkoni tek faqja zyrtare e *Java Virtual Machine*. Shtypni mbi butonin *Download Now*, shkarkimi dhe instalimi do të fillojnë automatikisht. Pas përfundimit të proçesit së instalimit do ju duhet të rinisni kompjuterin tuaj në mënyrë që të gjitha ndryshimet e instalimit të ndodhin siç duhet.


*Instalimi duhet të kryhet sa herë që kërkoj të futem në chat?*

Instalimin e bëni vetëm njëherë dhe jo sa herë që vizitoni chatin. Programi i Java-s do të mbetet i instaluar në kompjuter përgjithmonë, deri në momentin që ju zgjidhni ta hiqni atë nga kompjuteri.


_Ps: Pas përfundimit me sukses të instalimit të Java-s, Ju mund të lidheni pa problem me serverin._

----------

